# Trail Cam.... What the (bleep)?!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Story I read online: http://www.wesh.com/news/26086770/detail.html


> WINTER PARK, Fla. -- A hunter noticed something odd show up in a picture taken on his deer stand camera.
> 
> What Is It?
> The man took the picture about a week ago in Berwick.
> ...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That don't look photoshopped.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Debunked:

http://byjov.blogspot.com/2010/12/mystery-alienzombie-hunting-pic.html


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasn't .45 vacationing down in Louisiana???????


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

NHS said:


> Debunked:
> 
> http://byjov.blogspot.com/2010/12/mystery-alienzombie-hunting-pic.html


Thanks NHS for sharing. That was actually a pretty informational link you sent on figuring out if a photo has been doctored


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I still think it was .45


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I still think it was .45


The resemblance is striking, but if it were .45, it would be wearing a denim jacket and cowboy hat. He doesn't take those off for nothing....and I mean nothing! Just ask Mrs. .45.


----------

